# General > Upcoming Events >  22lr Field Shoot / PRS style event. 1.5hr south of Auckland

## SixtyTen

22 field shoot along the lines of GPRE shoots, this Sunday, not far from the Sika show location. I thought I would put this up here as there are still some tickets available. I have no affiliation with the organizer, but I went to the last one organized by Geoff at the same property and it was a fun and well run event.

https://gunrack.nz/product/match-entry-steel-storm-22lr-challenge/

----------


## duckdog

I've entered. Never shot a 22LR field event before and looking forward to it.

----------


## Gillie

Yep, I'll be there. Am coaching a couple of new shooters through the course of fire as well as competing.

----------

